# sketchup help



## marcros (4 Oct 2012)

Is anybody proficient in sketchup that could draw me a joint. i have tried and failed with the program!

It should only be 5 minutes of work i think, tops.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Charlie Woody (4 Oct 2012)

marcros":2bgqlb0x said:


> Is anybody proficient in sketchup that could draw me a joint. i have tried and failed with the program!
> 
> It should only be 5 minutes of work i think, tops.
> 
> ...



Depends on the complexity of the joint .... could you be more specific please?

Also have you looked at http://sketchupforwoodworkers.com/ ?


----------



## WandrinAndy (4 Oct 2012)

Not sure how to convert to PDF so have included initial stab at two different options here.


----------



## Ian down london way (4 Oct 2012)

There was a plugin you could get for sketchup, free for non-commercial use although I think now you only get it free for 30 days, which could generate PDFs with the ability to view them in adobe reader IN 3D (you can rotate and zoom and the like within the PDF viewer).

Very handy. 

http://www.renderplus.com/wp2/wk/IRende ... Newsletter


----------



## marcros (4 Oct 2012)

Cheers Andy, just the job...


----------

